# متى وُضع سر " الأعتراف " ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]على يد من ظهر سر الأعتراف ومتى ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل له أصل كتابى ؟*​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## amgd beshara (28 مايو 2013)

الاصل الكتابي من هنا :
http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...al-3akeeda/025-7-Sacraments-4-Confession.html

و ده بحث متكامل عن السر و قوانينة للاستاذ ايمن :
*ما هو سرّ التوبة والاعتراف - قوانين سرّ التوبة والاعتراف*


----------



## ROWIS (28 مايو 2013)

*في كتاب اسمه "التاريخ الطقسى لسر التوبه والاعتراف - الراهب أثناسيوس المقاري" 
**






**بس عموماً سر التوبة والاعتراف ده منذ العهد القديم، ولكن طريقة ممارسته هي اللي اختلفت (تطورت) على مر القرون.
ولكن الأساس هو في العهد القديم، وتحديداً في ذبائح العهد القديم
(أستاذ أيموندد ليه سلسلة عن ذبائح العهد القديم، تقدر تقرا فيها وتشوف طريقة -طقس- التوبة والاعتراف اللي بيعمله اليهودي)

ولكن علشان تعرف مراحل تطوره على مر القرون وعلى مر الكنائس المختلفة ده تقدر تقراه من الكتاب اللي ذكرته لحضرتك
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مايو 2013)

*الاعتراف نفسه موجود فى الكنيسة الأولى 

و اللى أسسه السيد المسيح نفسه و ليه أصول فى اليهودية كما هو مشار إليه فى مشاركة الأخ يوحنا المصرى 

ضمن اللينك الخاص بالانبا تكلا

____________________________________

أنا هنا فقط سأتكلم عن كلمة سر

(أول من حدّد الأســرار الكنســية بالرقم 7 هي الكنيســة الكاثوليكية بواســـطة أســـقف باريـس (( بطرس لمبارد )) مع غيره، وقد قبلها توما الاكويني وقنّنها بعد ذلك مجمع فلورنسا 1439م. وقد أخذت الكنيسة البيزنطية هذا التقليد عن الكاثوليك. ثم دخل هذا التقليد إلى الكنيسة القبطية وأول ذكر لها هو ما ورد في المخطوطة المعروفة باسم (( نزهة النفوس )) وهي لكاهن مجهول وأقدم مخطوطة لها معروفة لدينا هي الموجودة بدير أنبا مقار لاهوت 24 برمهات / مارس 1564م ويظنّ أنّ مؤلف كتاب (( نزهة النفوس )) ليس أرثوذكسياً لأنّه يورد أقوالاً ليوحنا الدمشقي. وعلى أي حال لم نجد ذكراً لتحديد أسرار الكنيسة بالعدد 7 في مخطوطة العالم بن كبر (في القرن الثالث عشر) المعروفة بـ (( مصباح الظلمة في إيضاح الخدمة ))، وهو أهمّ وأدق من كتب في الأسرار في القرون الأخيرة.) 

الجزء المكتوب بالأزرق ضمن كتاب الافخارستيا للاب متى المسكين
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2013)

*أطلعت على اللينكات ....ولى عودة بعد تحميل الكتاب 
شكراً
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ثم دخل هذا التقليد إلى الكنيسة القبطية وأول ذكر لها هو ما ورد في المخطوطة المعروفة باسم (( نزهة النفوس )) وهي لكاهن مجهول وأقدم مخطوطة لها معروفة لدينا هي الموجودة بدير أنبا مقار لاهوت 24 برمهات / مارس 1564م ويظنّ أنّ مؤلف كتاب (( نزهة النفوس )) ليس أرثوذكسياً لأنّه يورد أقوالاً ليوحنا الدمشقي.
> *


*نزهة النفوس ؟؟!!!
دة كتاب لــ (( الخطيب الجوهرى على بن أبى داود )) 
وفيه كتاب تانى بعنوان (( تحفة العروس ونزهة النفوس ))
للتيجانى محمد بن أحمد !!!
انهى كتاب فيهم تقصديه ؟
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (28 مايو 2013)

> نزهة النفوس ؟؟!!!
> دة كتاب لــ (( الخطيب الجوهرى على بن أبى داود ))
> وفيه كتاب تانى بعنوان (( تحفة العروس ونزهة النفوس ))
> للتيجانى محمد بن أحمد !!!
> انهى كتاب فيهم تقصديه ؟


:big68:
يا  أستاذ عبود فى  القرون الوسطى بل  إعتباراً من القرن العاشر الميلادى  تأثر الاقباط بالتغييرات التى تعاقبت على المجتمع الذى  يعيشون فيه وإنعكست ملامح الثقافة السائدة آئنذاك على مثقفيهم.. فطبيعى أن يكتسبوا  لغة ولهجة مواطنيهم وجيرانهم وزملائهم فى العمل .. ومجتمعهم الجديد... وبالتالى تسرب هذا إلى نشاطاتهم الكنيسية. فلعل احد  رعاة الكنيسة او الموكل اليهم الرعاية والتربية ..:..يقوم بتأليف كتاباً فى الشئؤن الكنيسية  التاريخية او الطقسية او التربوية ::: ويسميه بإسم مثل هذا  -إبن ثقافة جيله.:.
تقبل إحتراماتى.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مايو 2013)

طبعا سر* التوبة والاعتراف   ده قديم قدم  خطيئة آدم:

[*]سر =  عمل روح الله القدوس عملا سرائرياً يسمو على إدراك الحواس ويفوق إدراك العقل بكيفية يحددها هو ..ولاغراض يحددها هو...فى شراكة فى العمل بين  روح الله القدوس - وبين  قلب الانسان المؤمن بقدر ايمانه واخلاصه ..من خلال الكنيسة.
1]- الله لما سأل  آدم وسأل  قايين من بعده  لم يكن السؤآل إستفهامى .. لانه العالم بكل شئ  -لكنه سؤآل إستنطاقي..تحقيقي .. إستجوابي .. لكى يعلم كلٍ منهما أهمية الاقرار بالخطأ وإدراك مسئؤليتهما (كل منهماعلى حدى) عنه.         
2]- رتب  الله  للتائبين  فى  العهد القديم   : أ- القيام  بالتعويض أولاً عما أفسدوه أو أضاعوه  أو أهلكوه أو سرقوه.. ثم  ب-  الاتيان بحيوان داجن أو طير إلى الكاهن فى المعبد اليهودى .. ثم يضع المذنب  يده اليمنى على رأس  الحيوان الموثق  على المذبح   ويجاهر أمام الكاهن بصوت مسموع  { يقر بما أذنب به }  . فيقوم  الكاهن اليهودى بنحر  الضأن أو  البقر أو الثور...  واستعمال  الدم فى التكفير عن هذا الشخص باهراقه على المذبح  وايقاد  الشحوم والدهون  بالنار على المذبح. [ لاويين 5ايه5والاصحاح كله 4و5]
إشارة للاعتراف فى الكنيسة  جهارا امام كاهن العهد الجديد الذى  يخدم المسيح البار الذى انهرق دمه على المذبح الصليب و إلتهمته نيران عذابات والام الصليب. .

3]- أ- فى الانجيل بحسب ما سجله معلمنا  متى البشير الاصحاح الثالث والايه رقم 5و6 [خرج اليه -اورشاليم واليهودية واعتمدوا منه فى الاردن *معترفين بخطاياهم* ]   [والمعنى يتكرر بحذافيره فى الانجيل بحسب مارمرقس الاصحاح الاول الايه5 بتطابق مذهل]   ويوحنا المعمدان  كاهن بن كاهن 
ب-فى سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح ال 19 الايه18 [  كان كثيرون من الذين آمنوا *يأتون  مقرين ومخبرين بأفعالهم *]
 4]-فى سفر اعمال الرسل والاصحاح الخامس فى قصة حنانيا وسفيرة    عضوى  الكنيسة اللذان اختلسا من ثمن حقليهما    واتيا  بالباقي    للكنيسة ليوزع على الفقراء   اعلن لنا الروح القدس  مقته الشديد وغضبه على   خطية  الغش  والاختلاس والتدليس - وايضا على خطية التصنع  وادعاء  البر والتقوى ..:.. وادان كونهما  بعملهما هذا   حاولا خداع مجموع الجماعة الكنيسية  ممثلة فى الاسقف بطرس الرسول (الكاهن) .. وخبئآ عنه  ..  خطيتهما و  عيب قلبهما المحب للمال.
+كنت قد اجبت قبلا عن  *موضوع قريب * & وقلت فى  تضاعيف الرد ان  الكاهن  قُصد به ان يكون مشيرا مُعَّرِّفاً مُرّشداً :*جزءاً من الحل لا جزءاً من المشكلة *
كتبت ردا  سريعا سطحيا  وكلى ثقة ان فى مجهود الاشقاء اساتذتى هنا   كل ما  هو قيم و ثمين
كن معافي .


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نزهة النفوس ؟؟!!!
> دة كتاب لــ (( الخطيب الجوهرى على بن أبى داود ))
> وفيه كتاب تانى بعنوان (( تحفة العروس ونزهة النفوس ))
> للتيجانى محمد بن أحمد !!!
> ...


*
أنا نقلت الجزء دا من كتاب الأب متى المسكين

هو بأة يقصد آنى كتاب ؟؟            ما أعرفش طبعا

هو أنهو فيهم اللى كُتَب سنة 1564 م ؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مايو 2013)

ROWIS قال:


> *في كتاب اسمه "التاريخ الطقسى لسر التوبه والاعتراف - الراهب أثناسيوس المقاري" *


*لم أعثر على الكتاب ولكننى عثرت على كتاب له نفس العنوان 
* *[FONT=&quot]و الكتاب المُلخص فى أيجاز جميل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أقتبست منه هذا الجزء لتَعُم الفائدة على الجميع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
السؤال هنا،
*​*[FONT=&quot]متى تم ظهور طقس الاعتراف الفردي في الكنيسة الارثوذكسيه؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لم يظهر هذا كطقس كنسي إلا بعد عدة قرون من نشأة الكنيسة، 
في كتاب الديداخي كان الإقرار بالخطايا يتم يوم الأحد (ديداخي 1:14) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"عند اجتماعكم يوم الرب، اكسروا الخبز واشكروا بعد أن تكونوا اعترفتم بخطاياكم، لكي تكون ذبيحتكم طاهرة"، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فالتحليل الفردي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لم يكن معروفاً في ذلك الحين، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لانه كان يتم داخل الليتروجيا نفسها. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
نلاحظ هنا أن هذه كانت أول إشارة تصل إلينا عن ضرورة الاعتراف بالخطايا قبل التقدم لتناول الإفخاريستيا.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( أستكمال )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
من هذا يظهر لنا جلياً أن الاعتراف بالخطية على يد كاهن في الكنيسة 
هو عقيدة تأصلت في كنيسة مصر في زمن البابا أثانسيوس الرسولي، 
وكان أول من تكلم عنها في كنيسة مصر هو العلامة أوريجانوس (185-254م)[/FONT]*​ 
*شكرا على مساهماتكم جميعاً  *​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا نقلت الجزء دا من كتاب الأب متى المسكين
> هو بأة يقصد آنى كتاب ؟؟            ما أعرفش طبعا
> هو أنهو فيهم اللى كُتَب سنة 1564 م ؟
> *



*[FONT=&quot]بعد ما انتهى السؤال وحصلت على الأجابة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بصى ياستى " نزهة النفوس " عبارة عن تأريخ لمصر والشام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كُتب فى العام 849 هجرية – وظهر عام 900 هجرية بعد وفاة مؤلفه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى تقريبا عام 1480 م[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يُقال ان مخطوطته ( الأصلية ) بخط يد الكاتب عبارة عن 208 ورقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل ورقة بها 38/41 سطر وهى موجودة فى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المكتبة الأهلية بباريس – وفيما بعد – نُسخ منها بالزنكوغراف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم صور ضوئية عادية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الكاتب مُسلم بطبيعة الحال لكن لا يمنع من سرد أحداث وقعت فى البلاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثله مثل أى تأريخ تم وضعه فى هذه الحُقبة الزمنية


[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مايو 2013)

الزميل الفاضل الاستاذ عبود المحترم
أحييك تحية  مودة وإحترام 
أطلب من سيادتكم   التكرم  بوضع    لينك الكتاب  الذى إقتبستم منه   مشاركتكم   رقم  10#......:...
وفى حالة كونه ورقياً الرجاء التكرم بوضع صورة  زنكرافية  من  الصفحات  مصدر الاقتباس   كاملة  ...   مع  خالص الشكر..  ه
أعتقد  أن لدى رغبة فى مزيد من البحث   فى هذا المجال ..مع خالص الشكر.         


> لم يظهر هذا كطقس كنسي إلا بعد عدة قرون من نشأة الكنيسة،
> في كتاب الديداخي كان الإقرار بالخطايا يتم يوم الأحد (ديداخي 1:14)
> "عند اجتماعكم يوم الرب، اكسروا الخبز واشكروا بعد أن تكونوا اعترفتم بخطاياكم، لكي تكون ذبيحتكم طاهرة"،


نص الديداخى   :  الوارد أعلاه لا يعنى إطلاقاً ولا يجب أن نحمله مضمون :
* أن الاعتراف الفردى -وقراءة التحليل الفردى لم  يظهر كطقس كنسي  إلا بعد عدة قرون من نشأءة الكنيسة 
*
حتى* لو كان *كاتب هذه العبارة  هو العلامة الاب متى المسكين...  رحمه الله .. فلكل عالم هفوة ولكل جوادٍ كبوة... ويجب إعادة فحص هذا السطر ملياً مع الاحتفاظ بالاحترام والتقدير للجميع.


> من هذا يظهر لنا جلياً أن الاعتراف بالخطية على يد كاهن في الكنيسة
> هو عقيدة تأصلت في كنيسة مصر في زمن البابا أثانسيوس الرسولي،
> وكان أول من تكلم عنها في كنيسة مصر هو العلامة أوريجانوس (185-254م)



أولاً فارق بين  قيام فلاناً بن فلاناً بتوثيق وتسجيل ممارسة ما .. وبين قيامه هو شخصياً بإبتكارها.. 
للمرة الالف لا أرى  فيما أوردته من  سطور   دليلاً أو برهاناً   منطقياً يستشف منه ما قفيت به من سطور .
إحتراماتى .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مايو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> حتى لو كان كاتب هذه العبارة  هو العلامة الاب متى المسكين...  رحمه الله .. فلكل عالم هفوة ولكل جوادٍ كبوة... ويجب إعادة فحص هذا السطر ملياً مع الاحتفاظ بالاحترام والتقدير للجميع.


*أتفضل حضرتك أفحص براحتك 
وياريت ترجع لى لو فيه أية شروحات أضافية 
الأخوة هنا وضعوا لى عناوين ...وأنا بابحث وراها 

* *[FONT=&quot]التاريخ الطقسي لسر التوبة والاعتراف بقلم الاستاذ عماد مكرم*​http://www.stmaurizius.org/Articles/Cermonial_sacrament_history.htm​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 مايو 2013)

1]-  هذا   الجزء من  هذه  المحاضرة :. لايعنى إلا    أنه لم  يتم  توثيق  وتسجيل   إستقلال  أداء سر 
{التوبة والاعتراف}   ;  وهو   السر الثابت المستقر   فى الكنيسة  :::  يمكن ممارسته بإستقلال وعلى حدى  [ فى يومٍ  سابق على سر   الافخارستيا  بدلاً من دمجهاما  فى آن واحد]- أقول أن أقدم مستندات مكتوبة وصلت إلى  مداركنا الان هى شهادة أوريجانس.. والبابا أثناسيوس الرسولى ..مجرد فصل ممارسته على حدى...  وهى مسائل إجتماعية وتنظيمية   لا تشكل   إبتداعاً لطقس او إبتكاراً لعقيدة أو شعيرة...لم تكن موجودة  وأوجدت [ بعد عدة قرون       من تأسيس الكنيسة]
, 
***  ومستعد  لمناظرة  الاخ عمادمكرم هذا او غيره  ..
أتحداه هو ان   يقدم ما يثبت  بطريقة علمية * أن هذا الطقس لم يكن معروفا وانه تم إبتكاره   بعد قرون من تأسيس الكنيسة *..  بقولى له : إثبت أنه لم يكن موجوداً..أتمنى  أن أعرف هذا الشخص ومن  يكون وماهية صفته الكنيسية .. ومن الذى قام بمراجعة محاضرته ..
*ومستعدين لمناظرته..*.
+ من سفر الامثال  لسليمان الحكيم *الاصحاح 28 والايه 13*
[ *  من يكتم خطاياه  لاينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركها   يُرحم*]​..:...ه


----------



## ROWIS (30 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]السؤال هنا،
> *​*[FONT=&quot]متى تم ظهور طقس الاعتراف الفردي في الكنيسة الارثوذكسيه؟ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لم يظهر هذا كطقس كنسي إلا بعد عدة قرون من نشأة الكنيسة،
> في كتاب الديداخي كان الإقرار بالخطايا يتم يوم الأحد (ديداخي 1:14) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]"عند اجتماعكم يوم الرب، اكسروا الخبز واشكروا بعد أن تكونوا اعترفتم بخطاياكم، لكي تكون ذبيحتكم طاهرة"، *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​



*في هنا إشكالية*
*الكاتب بيقول انه لم يظهر إلا بعد عدة قرون، ثم يذكر الدليل انه مذكور في كتاب الديداخي!*
*كتاب الديداخي يرجع تاريخة لحوالي سنة 100م وبعض العلماء يقولون انه كُتب قبل إنجيل يوحنا*
*فكيف يكون بعد عدة قرون، في حين انه كان موجود في القرن الأول.*
*وكتاب الديداخي ده هو تعاليم الرب للأمم، بالتالي هما بيقولوا اننا واخدين السر ده من الرب نفسه لما كان معنا.*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


> *[FONT=&quot]( أستكمال )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> من هذا يظهر لنا جلياً أن الاعتراف بالخطية على يد كاهن في الكنيسة
> هو عقيدة تأصلت في كنيسة مصر في زمن البابا أثانسيوس الرسولي،
> وكان أول من تكلم عنها في كنيسة مصر هو العلامة أوريجانوس (185-254م)*​​
> *شكرا على مساهماتكم جميعاً  *[/FONT][/FONT]


​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*مهو الفكرة زي ما ذكرت لحضرتك قبل كده، الطقس موجود منذ القدم، ولكن طريقة ممارسته تطورت عبر القرون.

انا نقلت جزء صغير من الكتاب اللي انا ذكرته لحضرتك، بيتكلم عن القرون الأولى اللي كان فيها السر. لكن مش هاقدر انقل الكتاب كله.

ملامح ممارسة سرّ التوبة في القرن الثاني الميلادي:
إن صعوبة البحث عن الأصول في ممارسة هذا السر –إذ قورن بما نعرفه في هذه الفترة عينها عن سري المعمودية والإفخاريستيا- هو بسبب تأجُّج جذوة الحرارة الروحية التي عاشتها الكنيسة في هذا الوقت المبكر من تاريخها، وحقيقة حياة القداسة المستمرة والعميقة التي كانت تبدأ عقب المعمودية مباشرة وممتد حتى نهاية العمر.
ففترة الإعداد للمعمودية هي فترة التوبة. أما ما بعد المعمودية فهي حياة القداسة والإلتزام بعيش حياة جديدة في الإيمان، وأعمال البر والتَّقوى، مع تجنب كامل للخطية. فكان مفهوم التوبة إذا هو الاستمرار في الحالة التي حصل عليها المؤمن في المعمودية.
وفي مطلع القرن الثاني الميلادي أي زمن ما بعد الآباء الرسل القديسين مباشرة، نستطيع أن تعرف على بعض الملامح البسيطة لممارسة سر التوبة من خلال كتابات الآباء الرسوليين؛ كليمنضدس الروماني، إغناطيوس الأنطاكي، رسالة برنابا، الدّيداخي (تعليم الرسل)، رسالة بوليكاربوس، وكتاب "الراعي هرماس"
فلقد ظل الاعتراف بالخطايا في الثلاثة قرون الأولى على الأقل اعترافاً علنياً أمام الكنيسة، لكي يمكن للتِّائب الذي سقط في إحدى الخطايا أن يعود إلى شركة الكنيسة مرة أخرى، وإلى حضنها.

في الديداخي أي تعليم الرسل:
فأول إشارة تصل إلينا عن ضرورة الاعتراف بالخطايا قبل التقدُّم لتناول الإفخارستيا نقرأ عنها في الديداخي: "عند اجتماعكم في يوم الرب، اكسروا الخبز واشكروا بعد أن تكونوا اعترفتم بخطاياكم، لكي تكون ذبيحتكم" (ديداخي 1:14). وأيضاً: "اعترف بزلاتك في الكنيسة، ولا تقرب صلاتك بضمير شرير" (الديداخي 14:4).
وإن الخطايا التي تشير إليها الديداخي هي على وجه الخصوص الخطايا التي ضد روح المحبة الأخوية، فتقول: "لا يجتمع معكم كل من له منازعة مع صاحبه حتى يتصالحا، لئلا تتنجَّس ذبيحتكم" (ديداخي 2:14). وأيضاً: "وبِّخوا بعضكم بعضاً، لا بغضب بل بمودَّة بحسب الإنجيل. وإذا أهان أحدٌ قريبه، فلا تكلّموه أو تصغوا إليه حتى يتوب" (ديداخي 3:15).

في رسالة برنابا:
وتؤكد رسالة برنابا على نفس المعنى السابق، وهي من مدوَّنات النصف الأول من القرن الثاني الميلادي(1)، فتقول: "لا تكن سبباً للشقاق. وطِّد السَّلامة بين المتخاصمين. اعترف بخطاياك. لا تذهب إلى الصلاة بضمير شرير. هذا هو طريق النور" (رسالة برنابا 12:19).

في رسائل القديس إغناطيوس الأنطاكي:
أما القديس إغناطيوس الأنطاكي (35-107م) حامل الإله وأسقف أنطاكية، فيذكر في رسالته إلى أهل فيلادلفيا أن التوبة تكتمل في وجود الأسقف أي في الكنيسة، ولكن الله هو الذي يغفر الخطايا، فيقول: [الله يغفر لكل التَّائبين بشرط أن تقودهم توبتهم إلى الله وإلى مجلس الأسقف. أؤمن بنعمة يسوع المسيح الذي يحلّكم جميعاً من كل قيد] (فيلادلفيا 1:8).
إلا أن الشهيد إغناطيوس لا يشير في رسائله إلى أسلوب إعلان الخاطئ عن توبته في الكنيسة واعترافه بخطاياه.

في رسالة كليمندس الروماني:
أما رسالة كليمندس الروماني إلى أهل كرونثوس، وهي من مدَّونات أواخر القرن الأول الميلادي، فتشير إلى ضرورة الاعتراف بالخطايا، بدون أن توضِّح هي الأخرى نظام هذا الاعتراف، وبدون أن تتوقّف عند مظهره الكنسي الطقسي، فتقول: "أيها الإخوة إن معلِّم المسكونة مجرَّد من المنافع. إنه لا يطلب شيئاً من أحد إلا الاعتراف بخطاياه"(2).
وتقول أيضاً: "من الافضل أن يعترف الرَّجُل بخطاياه من أن يُقسِّي قلبه، كما تقسي قلب الذين ثاروا ضد موسى خادم الله. وكان العقاب مثيراً، أنهم نزلوا أحياء إلى الجحيم، فرعاهم الموت (مزمور 15:48)"(3).
ومع منتصف القرن الثاني الميلادي سرعان ما ساد في الكنيسة جوٌ من القلق والحيرة عن مصير الخطاة الذين يخطئون بعد المعمودية. وكان الفكر السَّأئد آنئذ يميل إلى عدم تجديد التَّوبة على اعتبار أن المسيحي قد استنار وتنقى من خطاياه في المعمودية، فلا يجوز له بعد ذلك أن يسقط في الخطيئة. وإذا حدث أن وقع أحدهم في الخطيئة، فعليه أن ينتظر حكم الله ورحمته في الأبدية، إذ لا مجال للتوبة لمن تنقى ونال نعمة الاستنارة، وهو التعليم الذي وجد مشايعوه ما يؤيِّد رأيهم من رسالة العبرانيين.
___________________
(1)وهي أول كتابات معروفة لدينا حتى الآن تصدر من كنيسة الإسكندرية. أي أنها أول كتابات مصرية الأصل.
(2)lClem. 52:1
(3)Ibid., p. 51:3*

*ولو انت في مصر، تقدر تروح مكتبة مجلة مرقس
القاهرة: 28 شارع شبرا - القاهرة ت/25770614
الاسكندرية: عقار 8 - شارع جرين ـ محرم بك

هتلاقي مؤلفات الراهب اثناسيوس المقاري، وهي أربع سلاسل، من ضمها سلاسل عن الطقوس الكنسية وتاريخها
وده الموقع بتاعه
http://www.athanase.net*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> أولاً فارق بين  قيام فلاناً بن فلاناً بتوثيق وتسجيل ممارسة ما .. وبين قيامه هو شخصياً *بإبتكارها*..
> للمرة الالف لا أرى  فيما أوردته من  سطور *  دليلاً أو برهاناً   منطقياً *يستشف منه ما قفيت به من سطور .
> إحتراماتى .


*لو لاحظت اننى نقلت الجزء الذى يعتنى بسؤالى من مقالة فى أحد المواقع المسيحية 
ولم أُعلق عليها ... ولم أذهب الى الموقع المُشار اليه من تلقاء نفسى واتيت لكم به
بل سرت حسب العنوان الذى وضعه لى الزميل رويس 
أنا لم أتفوه بلفظة ( أبتكار ) ولم أذهب الى هذا المعنى لا من قريب أو بعيد
ولو لاحظت مرة أخرى - لم يحدث أبداً - أننى طرحت أى سؤال لى بــ
ما هو الدليل على كذا أو البرهان على كيت 
حتى فى القسم الأسلامى .... لم أفعلها 
حضرتك أعترضت على المقالة .... ولكنك لم تورد لى البديل الذى يؤيد وجهة نظرك 
و... دعنى فضلاً أشرح لك مثال لتقريب فكرة سؤالى 
لو سألتنى / من هو أول شخص أنار المساجد وأستعمل إماماً فى صلاة التراويح عند المسلمين ؟
لقلت لك هو " عمر بن الخطاب " بعد حوالى ثمانية سنوات من وفاة صاحبه 
ولو سألت / من الذى سَنَ ختم القرآن فى شهر رمضان ؟
لقلت لك هو " عثمان بن عفان " سنة 28 من الهجرة تقريبا 
فهل هذه المعلومة أو تلك تنال من صلاة التراويح عند المسلمين ؟!!  
بالقطع ( لآ ) لأنها معلومات تكميلية لمعارف دينية لمن أراد الأستزادة 
فأرجو عدم العروج بأسئلتى الى مناحى أخرى
سبب سؤالى ان الأعتراف كان علانية أمام شعب الكنيسة
ثم أصبح سراً بين المعترف وأب الأعتراف 
فمتى تحول الى سر ؟ ....سؤال معلوماتى لا أكثر ولا أقل 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2013)

ROWIS قال:


> *هتلاقي مؤلفات الراهب اثناسيوس المقاري، وهي أربع سلاسل، من ضمها سلاسل عن الطقوس الكنسية وتاريخها
> وده الموقع بتاعه
> http://www.athanase.net*


*أشكرك يا جميل على الموقع
تمت أضافته الى سجل المواقع عندى وسأقوم بسحبه كتاب كتاب
على رواقة 
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## ROWIS (31 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أشكرك يا جميل على الموقع
> تمت أضافته الى سجل المواقع عندى وسأقوم بسحبه كتاب كتاب
> على رواقة
> :flowers::flowers::flowers:
> *​


* لا حضرتك ده موقع لعرض قائمة بمؤلفاته، وليس لقرائتها او تحميلها.
انا فقط اديته لحضرتك علشان لو في كتاب آخر حبيت تقتنيه من مؤلفاته.
وعامة هاحط موضوع نقل اجزاء من الكتاب اللي كتبت اسمه في الخطة بتاعة الكتابات عندي*.
*أستاذ أيموندد ممكن يديلك مصادر أخرى كثيرة... تواصل معاه
تحياتي

*


----------



## أَمَة (31 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سبب سؤالى ان الأعتراف كان علانية أمام شعب الكنيسة*
> *ثم أصبح سراً بين المعترف وأب الأعتراف *​*فمتى تحول الى سر ؟ ....سؤال معلوماتى لا أكثر ولا أقل*​​​


 
الإعتراف *سرٌ من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة* المعروف بـِ* سر التوبة والإعتراف*، *حتى عندما كان علانية* أمام شعب الكنيسة. 
 
 فكلمة سر -في الكنيسة- لا تعني عملا في الخفاء أو عملا ممنوع الإعلان عنه، إنما هو اصطلاح كنسى يعنى به نعمه الهيه *سريه* (غير منظورة)ينالها المومن بطريقه بفعل الروح القدس عن طريق مراسم منظورة وصلوات يرفعها الكاهن، إستحقاقا للخلاص الذي منحه لنا السيد المسيح.
 
لو حبيبت تقرأ المزيد عن أسرار الكنيسة إضغط* هنا* من فضلك.


----------

